

Why all *.dev domains target to my localhost? - eveevans

When you type *.dev domains, for example juas.dev it points to localhost, someone know why ?<p>(My hosts are not modified, and the request dont go outside)
======
someguy1233
What DNS provider do you use? It could be that you set up some sort-of DNS
modification such as [http://clintberry.com/2011/wildcard-sub-domains-on-osx-
web-d...](http://clintberry.com/2011/wildcard-sub-domains-on-osx-web-
development-on-localhost/)

~~~
eveevans
No, I trace the route and the request never get out of my computer. It's
always local and my hosts are not modified

Did you tried it too?

------
criticas
nslookup -d2 <hostname> and dig +trace <hostname> are your friend.

------
cristianbica
Have you ever installed pow from pow.cx?

~~~
eveevans
Nope. I tried this on Windows and Linux with the same result.

